# Nuclear



## Willow1970 (Sep 16, 2021)

Should we build nuclear submarines? Will I’ll take 28 years to build.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Willow1970 said:


> Should we build nuclear submarines? Will I’ll take 28 years to build.


It depends on who is involved.

With the British nuclear submarines, it took almost 20 years for one ordered in 1997. However that was 8 years planning, 9 years building and 2 years commissioning.

Another, ordered in 2007, had 2 years in planning, and was launched 10 years after ordering.

A recent one was ordered in 2018 and is expected to be in service 2024 to 2026. Timeline down to just 6 to 8 years.

Go with the right experts, and a lot of time can be saved.


----------



## ohhelpusgod (Sep 17, 2021)

This is appalling, The money wasted in this deal is criminal.
This government needs to go and go now! Vote them out!
taxpayers and future generations are being taken for a ride.
small business and the average wage earner have no hope of a bright future in this country.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ohhelpusgod said:


> This is appalling, The money wasted in this deal is criminal.
> This government needs to go and go now! Vote them out!
> taxpayers and future generations are being taken for a ride.
> small business and the average wage earner have no hope of a bright future in this country.


How much money is being wasted?
How many new jobs are being created?
How many carbon emissions get saved by using nuclear instead of diesel?


----------

